# Beans on Toast



## Was_Eric

I am bored of my shake breakfast and really felt like beans on toast this morning

4 toast (wholemeal of course)

think its a good meal that will help gain weight?


----------



## Macca 1976

No not really baked beans are full of sugar, try having 6-8 scrambled egg whites with a odd yolk or two thrown in and some turkey rashers high in protein low in fat.


----------



## G-man99

Was_Eric said:


> I am bored of my shake breakfast and really felt like beans on toast this morning
> 
> 4 toast (wholemeal of course)
> 
> think its a good meal that will help gain weight?


Its fine as your looking to bulk mate, maybe just use 2 slices of bread and have one scoop of protein


----------



## zelobinksy

Tinned beans are generally high in sugar/salt, but you can by the reduce sugar/salt versions.

As for the bread, isn't that a little overkill 4 slices lol.?

I just stick to 2xwheetabix + protein bar or 100g porridge + 40g whey + handful of grapes.


----------



## BigDom86

here we go again :/

of course its ok to eat, nothing wrong with it at all. unless your a pro bb'er i wouldnt worry mate


----------



## big_jim_87

Was_Eric said:


> I am bored of my shake breakfast and really felt like beans on toast this morning
> 
> 4 toast (wholemeal of course)
> 
> think its a good meal that will help gain weight?


have some whey on the side and its fine mate other wise not enough complete protein


----------



## treb92

BigDom86 said:


> here we go again :/
> 
> of course its ok to eat, nothing wrong with it at all. *unless your a pro bb'er* like zelobinsky *i wouldnt worry mate*


Well said. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper

beans on toast is ace.

get some brown sauce and black pepper in there too. if you are feeling like a true fat bastard grate some cheese into the beans while cooking. cheesy beans. oh yes


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

When I have this on weekends ( wake up at 11am or so and I need to make up for some kcals ) I normally have 2 toast, 200g (half a can of beans with hardly any sauce) 50g cheese and a protein shake.


----------



## kaos_nw

yea its fine mate! as long as your hitting your target macros - if you dont want the salt/sugar get reduced sugar beans!

a brilliant meal ive been eating lately is 1/2 tin reduced sugar beans + a tin of tuna (mixed it while cooking), raw onion on 1-2 slices of burgen! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Was_Eric

BigDom86 said:


> here we go again :/
> 
> of course its ok to eat, nothing wrong with it at all. unless your a pro bb'er i wouldnt worry mate


i never asked if it was ok to eat i asked if it was good for gaining weight 

but if you want a fight about it


----------



## mal

Ashcrapper said:


> beans on toast is ace.
> 
> get some brown sauce and black pepper in there too. if you are feeling like a true fat bastard grate some cheese into the beans while cooking. cheesy beans. oh yes


love cheesy beans on baked pot,yum.


----------



## Smitch

Prob not the best weight gaining meal but if you're feeling lazy it's alright I suppose.

I'd rather have a whole tin of tuna in a wholemeal sandwich though for a quick and easy snack.


----------



## SD

YetiMan said:


> When I have this on weekends ( wake up at 11am or so and I need to make up for some kcals ) I normally have 2 toast, 200g (half a can of beans with hardly any sauce) 50g cheese and a protein shake.


X2 except replace the cheese with four rashers of Bacon and two omega 3 eggs scrambled :thumb:

Always use the reduced salt and sugar beans if you can :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## Guest

Was_Eric said:


> i never asked if it was ok to eat i asked if it was *good for gaining weight*
> 
> but if you want a fight about it


yeah, its food. Food is generally good for gaining weight.


----------



## Suprakill4

Will be great to pu on "weight". If thats what you really want.....


----------



## a.notherguy

cheese and bean toasties. king of bean based snacks IMO but can be a bit dangerous to eat lol


----------



## PaulB

Get it down ya neck mate. It will still give you weight gain if its part of your daily calorie intake. I can think of worst things to eat first thing in the morning, like a snicker for example. Ive just took two days off my bulking diet as I was totally fooked off with it. Like you, couldnt face my shakes etc...

Back to normal now.


----------



## Suprakill4

chilisi said:


> I'm sat here with a plate of chicken and some omega tablets.. I know which meal i'd rather be eating right now..!


But which is better for you and yields better results


----------



## Was_Eric

mikex101 said:


> yeah, its food. Food is generally good for gaining weight.


what about lettice, thats food, is that good for gaining weight?


----------



## Suprakill4

chilisi said:


> H AHA Thats what I need to keep telling myself..!
> 
> Beans on toast is a nice meal, but it hasn't got all the ingrediants for a muscle building diet. Its all Carbs mate.. You need to balance it out with some protein.


EXACTLY mate! Beans on toast, in my opinion will add weight. But why add weight for the sake of it? Id rather add lean muscle


----------



## Was_Eric

kieren1234 said:


> EXACTLY mate! Beans on toast, in my opinion will add weight. But why add weight for the sake of it? Id rather add lean muscle


you might be young enough and pretty enough to bulk up lean

im over the hill and need to get fat


----------



## SD

kieren1234 said:


> EXACTLY mate! Beans on toast, in my opinion will add weight. But why add weight for the sake of it? Id rather add lean muscle


There is more to food than muscle mate, baked beans are packed with low GI carbs, fibre, some protein (5g per 100g), anti-oxidants, vitamins and minerals. They are in fact hailed as a superfood in some polls and all that for around 50p! Sure get reduced sugar and salt version and you have a great food.

Want some more protein here? Drink a shake with it or just add low fat cheese thats packed with protein and little fat plus tastes great with beans.

I wouldnt say baked beans were the next generation of Bbing superfood but for the occasional meal, they are a very healthy food and well worth adding into a balanced diet.

SD


----------



## Ashcrapper

also excellent when the missus isnt around to cook tea


----------



## Guest

Was_Eric said:


> what about lett*u*ce, thats food, is that good for gaining weight?


Was just stating a fact. if you want to gain WEIGHT then lets be honest, you need to eat. nothign fancy about it, just eat food.

If you want to gain lean tissue, then it can be a very different story.


----------



## Suprakill4

Dont get me wrong, i wasnt saying they were useless, but its not something i would use regular in my diet with 4 pieces of bread for 1 meal. To me that would be ALOT of carbs, something which spells disaster for me as i gain fat pretty easily if im not careful.


----------



## ba baracuss

If you want to gain weight eat cake.


----------



## SD

kieren1234 said:


> Dont get me wrong, i wasnt saying they were useless, but its not something i would use regular in my diet with 4 pieces of bread for 1 meal. To me that would be ALOT of carbs, something which spells disaster for me as i gain fat pretty easily if im not careful.


Was commenting on the beans only mate, four pieces of bread is quite a heavy dose of carbs as bread is very dense in carbohydrates, on top of the carbs from the beans, you need to be doing some serious cardio to burn off all that sugar lol!

SD


----------



## Suprakill4

SD said:


> Was commenting on the beans only mate, four pieces of bread is quite a heavy dose of carbs as bread is very dense in carbohydrates, on top of the carbs from the beans, you need to be doing some serious cardio to burn off all that sugar lol!
> 
> SD


Oh right i get you. Yes, i would fcuking pile the fat on having that everyday lol.


----------



## Team1

damn straight. few slice of toast an a tin of low salt n sugar beans with a shake. i dream of such a breakfast after this diet is over.


----------



## H22civic

Add in some scrambled eggs and bacon and you have one of my favourite breakfasts!


----------



## FLEXER

what you entering a fart competion, get real dude, porridge, egg whites,


----------



## Ashcrapper

and beans


----------



## Team1

FLEXER said:


> what you entering a fart competion, get real dude, porridge, egg whites,


screw that. suicde isnt something i take lightly and this is a certain path to there :lol:

beans, toast and whole fried eggs. BOOM. breakfast of kings


----------

